# Looking for a User Manual For 1989 Mercedes Hymer S550 ??



## 121890 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi, I am looking for a user manual / Handbook for a 1989 Mercades Hymer s550. The manual i got with the camper is all in german and i was wondering if anyone knows where i can get a english manual for my Hymer. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## lovejoy (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi there.
I was in a similar situation untill I was advised to email Hymer in Germany with the model number, they will send you a downloaded handbook in English
regards Lovejoy


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a manual in English for all(?) models of this era. However it lists the 550 not an S550. I don't know if there is a difference but if you want it either way PM me as it's too big for the downloads section. Will email in 2 parts pdf.


----------



## 128419 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Looking for User Manual for a Hymer 550*

Hi 
Can anyone help me to find a User Manual for my Hymer 550 1990?
In english, swedish or german, in pdf if possible.


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Jimbo_Hippo,

Does it cover a 1991 B694 per chance?

Is so, I'd love a copy if possible.


----------



## Nevnorth (Sep 30, 2012)

*1988 Hymermobil 644 Manual*

Can anyone help me? Have just bought the above MH but don't have an owners manual. Am desperate! Hope Ive done this correctly am new to all this and to this site! Jean


----------

